# Need Help finding Breeder/Seeds from the SeedBay!



## phatpharmer (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi guy's I was surfing around the net and came across some interesting reads, I read about a breeder named Mosca Negra he's been doing some really nice work with the C99 line, well it turns out he's going to be putting up some auctions at the Seedbay! Here a list of whats going to be on auction C99 BX1, C99F1, C99xWarlock,C99xC4  BX1,C99xGrapefruit, C99xSweetooth/Warlock, sounds like some nice strains!

 I would love to get the C99 BX1 and the C99F1 both pineapple pheno's to boot, the problem is I've never ordered from the Bay before and when I went there I couldn't find where to look for Mosca's gear, I no forsure that his gear is going on sale in the next few days I just need to no where to look! So if anyone knows how seedbay works please let me no and if you no where to look for Mosca's gear also please steer me in that direction too thanks for the help! I'm always on the prowl for the best C99!

                                             Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## umbra (Jun 27, 2009)

reeferman's got cam x c99 over at thcbay. i would leave a post over at seedbay and ask. He may go by another name or company's name.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 1, 2009)

A friend just emailed me that Seedboutique now is carrying Mosca Negra Seeds! If your a C99 fan you may want to take a look, as of now they have a couple c99 crosses that look pretty nice but I'm waiting for C99 Bx1 or C99F1. If you haven't herd of Mosca Negra he's a Breeder that has dedicated his life to C99 and has worked with and developed some really good C99 genetics! I being the Biggest Fan of C99 really appreciate his work!

                        Phatpharmer


----------



## nvthis (Jul 9, 2009)

I have seen a ton of c99X's run through Seedbay.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah I picked up C99 BX1 from Mosca I can't wait to grow them out!

                                                Phatpharmer


----------

